# ...following is a Ken Shamrock Sig Request!



## The Brawler (Sep 7, 2006)

Could somebody please make me a really nice big SIG featuring Ken Shamrock looking angry and furious... with my name on it (The Brawler) and of course it must state exactly who was the very good person that designed 'THAT SIG!!!'


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i dont mind trying if you provide the images.

if you find the image of shamrock you want then ill make it for you.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

u could use mine...he looks pretty crazy in mine lol


----------



## The Brawler (Sep 7, 2006)

There's a couple... try and do something with these ones if you can PEOPLE!!!


----------



## The Brawler (Sep 7, 2006)

Well do what you can... either get me that already made one or do something with the ones I have provided... it doesn't really matter everybody!


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry it took so long, i kinda forgot.

i know you asked for a mean looking ken shamrock but with the recent retirment and all i though this looked kinda nice, let me knwo if you like it


----------

